# Looks like I've stocked up enough for 10+ years



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I was reorganizing my setup so I decided to take a photo of my collection. I'm not going to buy more cigars until things get better(economic crisis are getting deeper and deeper here) :frown:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn!

I wish I was your couch right now.... LOL


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Lawd a'mussy!

That's definitely a great stockpile, but it's not enough I'm afraid.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly can you -ever- have enough?


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pic nearly brought a tear to my eye...great collection, sir.

But don't stop...don't ever stop!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

:drama::target:nice collection where do we sit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice...looks like you will be ok...but you know...you can never have enough


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I hope my smoking frequency will not improve so I won't have to buy more


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

nice stock. whats the black dress box btw?


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

SixPackSunday said:


> nice stock. whats the black dress box btw?


Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios. And it's not DB, it's vBN25


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Damn!
> 
> I wish I was your couch right now.... LOL


what if he had Indie for lunch and Mexican for dinner?


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

Your collection will take you a decade to smoke only if you smoke a single cigar every 9 days or so 

cohibaguy


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I hear you I looked at my collection and I have enough for 14 years at current smoking rates - I know I want more but I have to wait till the US Canadian exchange rate improves.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

10 years? That is enough for 2 years at most. I think I smoke too much.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

My smoking rates are much lower. 2 or 3 cigars from October to April and 1 a week from April to October


----------



## MiamiRolled (Dec 14, 2008)

Codename47 said:


> My smoking rates are much lower. 2 or 3 cigars from October to April and 1 a week from April to October


do you actually like smoking cigars?


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

MiamiRolled said:


> do you actually like smoking cigars?


Heck. I'm in the same boat that Codename47 is in. I have one or two a week from mid-spring until late fall, then it's probably one a month at most.

When you live in a place with a real winter, you don't have much choice. I live in an area with smoking bans, and my garage isn't heated. And, no way I'm smoking in the house. And, with a toddler, it's hard to get free time to sit and enjoy a cigar all the time. (And, I'm sure as heck not going to rush a good stick!)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice arsenal of good cigars there,,,sometimes it is just as nice to sit and stare at them like you would a great picture on the wall. I had a wall of cigar box art years ago,,,built shelves and showcased all of the great boxes I had,,,Cohibas,,Monte's,,,Partagas,,Bolivar and then another side which held NC cigar boxes,,,it was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

TankerT said:


> Heck. I'm in the same boat that Codename47 is in. I have one or two a week from mid-spring until late fall, then it's probably one a month at most.
> 
> When you live in a place with a real winter, you don't have much choice. I live in an area with smoking bans, and my garage isn't heated. And, no way I'm smoking in the house. And, with a toddler, it's hard to get free time to sit and enjoy a cigar all the time. (And, I'm sure as heck not going to rush a good stick!)


My situation is exactly the same :frown:


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I smoke a lot more pcs in the winter. Summertime is the time to light up a churchill or DC and chill.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Codename47 said:


> I was reorganizing my setup so I decided to take a photo of my collection. I'm not going to buy more cigars until things get better(economic crisis are getting deeper and deeper here) :frown:


Maybe six months to a year.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

WOW! Nice collection there! Congrats!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

nice. if you ever get to Orlando Florida bring a box and look me up, (lol) enjoy my friend enjoy


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Maybe six months to a year.


You are an addict :-|


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome looking stuff right there!!!


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe now you can buy a new couch.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

pmp said:


> Maybe now you can buy a new couch.


I do not live there :tongue1:


----------



## penguinva (Jan 21, 2009)

*Sweet selection there - would last me 5 to 6 months at most - have similar winter smoking situation which is why I have some inexpensive, but good tasting, "winter" cigars - need my 2 a day for stress relief - otherwise my Polio flares up. Not always the greatest in the cold, windy weather but beats the alternative.*


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

K Baz said:


> I hear you I looked at my collection and I have enough for 14 years at current smoking rates - I know I want more but I have to wait till the US Canadian exchange rate improves.


LOL nice! You are good for a while at your rate. Enjoy!


----------



## maverickdrinker (Dec 23, 2008)

nice collection; looks like it will last you for a while. I know that summer time bodes an increase in cigar consumption though. 

Another way to look at things is that you are helping kickstart the economy by buying more cigars...


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice collection bro, that would last me one year id say


----------

